# my clown loaches are very skinny



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks, I need some help here... 3 of my clown loaches are getting very skinny but they still eating a lot, but continue to be very skinny... I think it might be what people call "skinny disease"... Does anybody have any good advise of what treatment to use??

Thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Could be internal parasites. There are many different types of treatment options including medicated foods.


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Could be internal parasites. There are many different types of treatment options including medicated foods.


any good recommendation??


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I keep this food on hand:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/antiparasitefood.jpg

Also you can soak food in something like Prazipro or other anti parasite meds.


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, I will look it up...


----------

